# Toronto, Ontario - Seeking players for a Midnight Game



## Harrowed (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey,

I'm running a Midnight d20 game in the Toronto area on Sundays. My group needs two or three more players. One week the game in the Eglinton / Mount Pleasant area and the next it is out in the east end of the city. Ride is available from the E / MP area with one of the player if you don't have access to a car.


----------

